
Post Job - Mbacchus28
Hello I would like to post a new role for my company called Vela Trading Technologies. I need some assistance with this. Thanks very much!
======
sctb
Please see the FAQ section about job posts:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html).

